# Bank Holiday thought for the day........



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

One day a farmer's donkey fell down into a well. The animal cried piteously for hours as the farmer tried to figure out what to do.

Finally, he decided the animal was old, and the well needed to be covered up anyway; it just wasn't worth it to retrieve the donkey.

He invited all his neighbours to come over and help him. They all grabbed a shovel and began to shovel dirt into the well. At first, the donkey realised what was happening and cried horribly. Then, to everyone's amazement he quietened down.

A few shovel loads later, the farmer finally looked down the well. He was astonished at what he saw. With each shovel of dirt that hit his back, the donkey was doing something amazing. He would shake it off and take a step up.

As the farmer's neighbours continued to shovel dirt on top of the animal, he would shake it off and take a step up. Pretty soon, everyone was amazed as the donkey stepped up over t he edge of the well and happily trotted off!

Life is going to shovel dirt on you, all kinds of dirt. The trick to getting out of the well is to shake it off and take a step up. Each of our troubles is a steppingstone. We can get out of the deepest wells just by not stopping, never giving up! Shake it off and take a step up.

Remember the five simple rules to be happy:

* Free your heart from hatred - Forgive.
* Free your mind from worries - Most never happen.
* Live simply and appreciate what you have.
* Give more.
* Expect less.

NOW .......

Enough of that crap. The donkey later came back, and bit the farmer who had tried to bury him.

The gash from the bite got infected and the farmer eventually died in agony from septic shock.

*MORAL FROM TODAY'S LESSON:*

When you do something wrong, and try to cover your ass, it always comes back to bite you.

:wink:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Thank you, Dougie! :lol: Have a nice day!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: 
Excellent!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

AND another bump for an oldie. 

Dougie.


----------

